# 2019 PITH



## stonepecker (Dec 12, 2018)

*FIRST PITH OF 2019*​
In the spirit of the season.  We will be signing up for the first PITH of the new year.
From now until Midnight Christmas day...You may sign in here to be part of the PITH for Jam. 2019​
On Boxer Day, I will put all the names in a hat and start pairing them up.  I will announce the pairings later that afternoon.   All are welcomed.  From the old men of the IAP to the new members.  No matter what your skill level.

Your pens need to be in the mail no later then the 20th of Jan.   Please let me know if you are avaiable to ship over seas or prefer to trade within the USA.

This PITH is pratice for the up-coming BASH


----------



## penmaker134 (Dec 12, 2018)

I am in any postage is fine with me


----------



## KLJ (Dec 12, 2018)

I am in, USA only please.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Dec 13, 2018)

I am in  I would like to stay in the USA this time


----------



## MrPukaShell (Dec 13, 2018)

Count me in, anywhere for me


----------



## tomtedesco (Dec 13, 2018)

I would like to join, USA only please.


----------



## Seer (Dec 13, 2018)

I am in USA only please


----------



## Dieseldoc (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm in USA only.

Charlie


----------



## acmaclaren (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm in. USA only please.


----------



## Loucurr (Dec 13, 2018)

I’m in...any


----------



## dpstudios (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm in. Anywhere


----------



## Scotty (Dec 13, 2018)

I’m in. USA please.


----------



## mark james (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm good, this planet!


----------



## Leo S. Long (Dec 13, 2018)

Count me in!


Leo S. Long


----------



## glenspens (Dec 14, 2018)

I want to play.


----------



## KLJ (Dec 14, 2018)

I have only participated in the last PITH and it was to be one pen and two blanks. Is it the same this time?


----------



## bjbear76 (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm in.  Anywhere.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 14, 2018)

Keith (KLJ)  There are no "hard rules" to the PITHs that I run.  Usually, the people talk about what is interesting to them and work out the details between themselves.

Personally, I don't like sending a half empty box.  I usually make sure that the box is full of special things.  Maybe a blank and pen kit that has work before but isn't finished and needs to be completed.  Maybe extra blanks. Or even a blank that someone says they have never worked with before.

But you need to work that out with your trading partner.  So a pen and two blanks would be acceptable if you both agree to that.

This is all about fun and the season of giving.  Enjoy.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Dec 14, 2018)

Count me in, happy to ship international if needed.


----------



## ghansen4 (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm in, US please.


----------



## bmac (Dec 14, 2018)

*PITH*

I'm in for USA

bmac
Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## KLJ (Dec 14, 2018)

Wayne thanks for the quick reply to my question, glad you doing this I enjoyed the last one.


----------



## Aces-High (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm in.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Dec 14, 2018)

Count me in Wayne. Thanks for running this.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 15, 2018)

Good morning Everyone!​
So far we have 20 entries for this PITH.  I will also be in the pot if there is an odd number of players.​Let me say again that ALL LEVELS of skill are welcomed.  So you new members have no reason not to join in.

The object of the PITH is to have fun, meet other members by contact within the site.  It also can be the start of building a pen collection of your own.

So join in the fun one and all.  It can be wonderful to have a pen from someone from across the country or from around the world.  Enjoy the hooby and always be safe when turning.


----------



## Fordwakeman (Dec 15, 2018)

im in, anywhere is fine


----------



## Brotherdale (Dec 15, 2018)

I’m in. Anywhere is fine


----------



## Wagner11 (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm in. I'll stick with the us for now.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinSC (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm good for a Jam PITH. International too


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 19, 2018)

*5 more dys before Christmas*

_5 MORE DAYS BEFORE CHRISTMAS_​
_As of tonight, we have 25 players in this PITH.  This Pith is the perfect time to get ready for the BASH in Feb._
Try out that new idea before the contests arrive.  Make an old standard that you are comfortable with.  More important, Make a new friend here on the IAP
Enjoy the hobby and get ready for the best BASH ever.


----------



## DeeRPhoto (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm in if there is room for one more.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 21, 2018)

There is room for many more till Boxing day.  That is when I will pair everyone up for the PITH.  It would be wonderful if we could get some kids into this swap. a  Get them started, thinking about the Kids Contests.

First place in both age groups will receive a watch, and a carbide tool.  This will also come with a handle blank.  Besides the pen blanks that will be there......Some special blanks from a few notable blank makers.

All prize boxes are going to be bigger and better then last year.  Some things even the parents or grandparents might try to steal.  I just hope that the kids scream in glee and say " THAT's MINE! "

So get ready.  The PITH is just days away.


----------



## cdwrrtx (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm in. US only, please.


----------



## Lathemaster (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm in


----------



## Mike8850 (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm in again. Any postage is okay.
Mike


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 24, 2018)

*50 HOURS LEFT*

_Sign up now to be included in the first PITH of 2019....The list of partners will be posted by noon (CST) on Boxing Day._

Don't miss out on getting that unexpected pen in 2019.  Call it a late present or maybe the first one of the YEAR.  All pens need to be in the mail by the 20th of Jan in hopes that we can show them off during the BASH.  So Join the Fun and sign up NOW​


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm in. Anywhere 
Merry Christmas.
Don


----------



## Timber Ripper (Dec 24, 2018)

Count me in - USA Please


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 25, 2018)

24 HOURS LEFT.​
That is the amount of time you have to sign up for the first PITH of 2019.
Sometime around 9 am (CST), I will be closing this and starting to draw names from the box.​
Sign up and enjoy the fun.  List will be posted tomorrow and let the turning begin.​


----------



## TG Design (Dec 25, 2018)

I’m in, USA please. I don’t have any experience shipping international. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## SteveJ (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm in - prefer US shipping.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 25, 2018)

So Far, We have 31 people signed up and ready to go.  This will be my last posting (BUMP) before tomorrow's closing.

_Plenty of room left for anyone else that wants to sign in.  So far, No one from the international members have joined.  Just know that everyone is welcomed.  Skill level doesn't matter....this is for fun and friendship. _


----------



## Lmstretch (Dec 26, 2018)

A few Stupid questions: What is the PITH? Where and when is the BASH?


----------



## Darley (Dec 26, 2018)

Lmstretch said:


> A few Stupid questions: What is the PITH? Where and when is the BASH?



the first PITH as been Created by DC Blueman who was at the time the first and only President of IAP

 PITH = Pen in the hat 

and bother I miss this one as all names as been choosen


----------



## Darley (Dec 26, 2018)

stonepecker said:


> So Far, We have 31 people signed up and ready to go.  This will be my last posting (BUMP) before tomorrow's closing.
> 
> _Plenty of room left for anyone else that wants to sign in.  So far, No one from the international members have joined.  Just know that everyone is welcomed.  Skill level doesn't matter....this is for fun and friendship. _



I would like to be in it if its still possible


----------



## hippi (Dec 26, 2018)

i want in if it  is not  too late local shipping only thanks


----------



## MikeinSC (Dec 26, 2018)

Lmstretch said:


> A few Stupid questions: What is the PITH? Where and when is the BASH?



PITH (Pen In The Hat) is essentially a gift exchange. We pen makers, of all skill levels, throw our names into the hat to be paired up with another maker. The idea is to exchange a pen that we've made.

The person that is organizing the PITH sets the rules for the exchange and pairs up the people. Those who are paired up need to reach out to each other to exchange addresses through private messages.

 It is common, but not required, to add pen blanks to the exchange package, so you may see that as well.  

But the most important thing is to enjoying sharing your work, good or bad, with another maker. And to get the pen out on time.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 26, 2018)

CLOSED​
_Random pairings are being made as you read this posting.
The PITH with be posted shortly._​


----------

